# Really nice red tiger boy.



## EricBurke (Apr 12, 2012)

This guy turned out to be quite the looker...at least to me.
He was produced by Jason Baylin from his red tiger line.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 12, 2012)

great looking python mate,do you breed any other morphs.


----------



## EricBurke (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes I have a few.
Caramel jags




citrus tigers




Ocelot jags




Granites




Red hypo jags




Zebra het granite




Zebra het albino




one of my favs...Caramel Zebra




zebra jags








Diamond jungle jags




I think that is most of them. I have axanthic stuff but Ill have to get pics.
Some of my upcoming projects are
Jag het albino x Zebra het albino
Jag het granite x Zebra het granite
Albino x axanthic
Zebra jag x caramel zebra
caramel jag x caramel
Granite x caramel
Just to name a few.....I am really excited about the future of carpets!


----------



## Rissi (Apr 12, 2012)

That caramel zebra is absolutely stunning. Where are you????? I'm in Vic and have never seen something like this.


----------



## Alexpython (Apr 12, 2012)

Would love a caramel zebra!! Are they jags? Or just morphs


----------



## EricBurke (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm in the US.
A caramel zebra is a mix of the caramel gene and the zebra gene they are co-dominant genes and I hope to breed it into a jag next season.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 12, 2012)

i cant pic a favourite out ofthose, but that granite is spectacular.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 12, 2012)

EricBurke said:


> Yes I have a few.
> Caramel jags
> 
> 
> ...



i like the zebra het granite and red hypo ( the zebra het is the white one right and the red hypo is on top of it?)
how much do you sell the whte ones for


----------



## Rissi (Apr 12, 2012)

EricBurke said:


> I'm in the US.
> A caramel zebra is a mix of the caramel gene and the zebra gene they are co-dominant genes and I hope to breed it into a jag next season.




How rude! hahah damnnnnn I woulda given you all my moneys


----------



## Alexpython (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah that hurts,bring them here! Hahah


----------



## Addam (Apr 12, 2012)

if you breed Zebra to Zebra do you get a sold yellow snake?


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 12, 2012)

please someone tell me these morphs are over here also.


----------



## Chanzey (Apr 12, 2012)

I love the red hypo one.


----------



## reptalica (Apr 12, 2012)

Love 'em all. Gawd didn't think the pics were going to end. And yes, I meant that in a nice way.

Absolutely spectacular. Jungle will be on the list but not for my first.


----------



## EricBurke (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Zebra x Zebra makes a solid yellow snake. I am hoping with making a albino zebra and breeding them together you will get a solid orange snake! But thats a couple years away.
I am not sure pricing wise. It's funny that everyone is wanting the stuff we have in the states because I would give my left arm for some of those hypo coastals!
Right now I have zebra jag bred to a red tiger and they should be hatching any day. I will post them up as soon as they hatch. I have know idea how they are going to look.
Thanks again.


----------



## Shotta (Apr 13, 2012)

damn dude those are some sexy snakes!!


----------



## kr0nick (Apr 13, 2012)

tyson001 said:


> please someone tell me these morphs are over here also.


Doubt it mate, Which is strange as these snakes are from Aus originally.
And Eric Burke that diamond jungle jag is ABSOLUTELY stunning


----------



## tankslapt (Apr 13, 2012)

So many morphs to play with!.... Fudge it. I'm moving the family to the states so we can own a super zebra citrus granite hypo piebald pastel clown spider diamond jungle jag!


----------



## Addam (Apr 13, 2012)

I want some cool co dom animals like this! I want a super zebra! Would be the coolest snake ever! Is the super form lethal or do they live?


----------



## EricBurke (Apr 13, 2012)

Addam said:


> I want some cool co dom animals like this! I want a super zebra! Would be the coolest snake ever! Is the super form lethal or do they live?


No they are not lethal.


----------



## Jande (Apr 13, 2012)

Granites and Caramel Zebra are to die for! Great looking snakes. Do want!


----------



## Mavrick (Apr 13, 2012)

Absolutely stunning snakes, what's the process, is there crossing of diff species to get the patterns going?


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Apr 14, 2012)

Most of Erics morphs are over here but good luck finding them, Ive been looking for them myself, especially the granites and zebras. I know Brad Walker of Crazycarpets is trying for MD granites next season, he bred Coastal tigers/supers this season. Im going to go talk to him at the Illawarra show tomorrow if he is there and see if I can get one.


----------



## Addam (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you work with ball pythons an colobrids too or just alot of aussie pythons?


----------



## EricBurke (Apr 15, 2012)

Addam said:


> Do you work with ball pythons an colobrids too or just alot of aussie pythons?


I work with all species of morelia. carpets, scrubs, chondros. I hope to add soon some boelens and rough scales but my holy grail would be some oenpelli's.
I have worked with many other different python species in the past but the morelia group just ignites my passion!


----------

